# Thor: Love and Thunder: Regisseur stellt Bedingung für Fortsetzung



## GoodnightSolanin (13. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor: Love and Thunder: Regisseur stellt Bedingung für Fortsetzung* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Thor: Love and Thunder: Regisseur stellt Bedingung für Fortsetzung*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Uatu (17. Juli 2022)

Fortsetzung? Mich würde es wundern wenn er für Disney nochmal einen Film dreht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2022)

Uatu schrieb:


> Fortsetzung? Mich würde es wundern wenn er für Disney nochmal einen Film dreht.


Er arbeitet an einem Star Wars Film, also scheint er mit seinem Arbeitgeber ja nicht wirklich Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. Juli 2022)

Uatu schrieb:


> Fortsetzung? Mich würde es wundern wenn er für Disney nochmal einen Film dreht.


Beide Thor Filme von ihm sind Kassenschlager, denke das ist Disney wichtiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Beide Thor Filme von ihm sind Kassenschlager, denke das ist Disney wichtiger.


712 Mio. Dollar weltweit nach dem zweiten Wochende... Die Einnahmen von Thor 3 werden mit Sicherheit geschlagen, vermutlich ähnlich wie Dr. Strange 2 nahe der Millardenschwelle.

So oder so, Waititis Filme machen Gewinn. Disney wäre doof ihn NICHT weiter an sich zu binden.


----------



## Uatu (18. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Er arbeitet an einem Star Wars Film, also scheint er mit seinem Arbeitgeber ja nicht wirklich Probleme zu haben.


Du meinst wie Rian Johnson auch nachdem Last Jedi angeblich so ein Hit war? Selbst Waitit ist sich nicht so sicher was seinen Star Wars Film angeht.



			Weiterleitungshinweis
		



Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Beide Thor Filme von ihm sind Kassenschlager, denke das ist Disney wichtiger.


Mmn versteht Disney unter Kassenschlager einen Erfolg wie Spider NWH. Alles darunter dürfte eine Enttäuschung sein. Auch Dr. Strange 2 dürfte die Erwartungen nicht ganz erfüllt haben. 

Wie erfolgreich Thor 4 wird muss man mal abwarten. Die Aussichten sind eher gemischt bis schlecht wie es aussieht.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/thefashionvibes.com/entertainment/38878.html


----------



## Uatu (18. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 712 Mio. Dollar weltweit nach dem zweiten Wochende... Die Einnahmen von Thor 3 werden mit Sicherheit geschlagen, vermutlich ähnlich wie Dr. Strange 2 nahe der Millardenschwelle.
> 
> So oder so, Waititis Filme machen Gewinn. Disney wäre doof ihn NICHT weiter an sich zu binden.


Das kann man so sehen. Ich sehe sein weiteres Engagement skeptisch. Die höher Zahlen sind sicherlich auch der Inflation geschuldet. Denn der Ticketverkauf insgesamt ist niedriger aber der Umsatz höher als bei Ragnarok. Was die Meinungen zum Film und weitere Prognosen angeht fand ich folgenden Artikel recht aufschlussreich.









						Why Love & Thunder's Box Office Beat Ragnarok (Despite Worse Reviews)
					

Love & Thunder continues Thor's box office trend.




					www.google.com


----------



## Uatu (18. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 712 Mio. Dollar weltweit nach dem zweiten Wochende... Die Einnahmen von Thor 3 werden mit Sicherheit geschlagen, vermutlich ähnlich wie Dr. Strange 2 nahe der Millardenschwelle.
> 
> So oder so, Waititis Filme machen Gewinn. Disney wäre doof ihn NICHT weiter an sich zu binden.


Ach ja und noch eins. Wie kommst du auf 712mio? Der Umsatzt liegt momentan bei $497,871,136. Tendenz stark fallend.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2022)

Uatu schrieb:


> Ach ja und noch eins. Wie kommst du auf 712mio? Der Umsatzt liegt momentan bei $497,871,136. Tendenz stark fallend.


Da wurden bei boxofficemojo.com offenbar erst kürzlich die Zahlen geändert.
Am Wochenende standen die definitiv noch bei 712 Mio. Hatte ich auch so gesehen.


----------



## Uatu (19. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Da wurden bei boxofficemojo.com offenbar erst kürzlich die Zahlen geändert.
> Am Wochenende standen die definitiv noch bei 712 Mio. Hatte ich auch so gesehen.


Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------

